
Why an iron fish can make you stronger - inm
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-32749629
======
netbek
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8887349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8887349)

------
teddyh
In this paper
([http://eurpub.oxfordjournals.org/content/21/1/43](http://eurpub.oxfordjournals.org/content/21/1/43))
one can read this:

 _Results: Blood iron levels were higher in women in the iron fish plus
follow-up at 3 months compared with controls, but this was not maintained. At
6 months, haemoglobin and serum iron had fallen in all groups and the
proportion of anaemic women had increased.

Conclusions: This study shows that the iron ingot was effective in the short
but not longer-term against IDA. Though a novel treatment option, further
research is warranted to determine bioavailability of leached iron and whether
or not the surface area is large enough for sufficient iron leaching._

Does this mean that the whole thing is another bogus gimmick which only
survives because it’s a cute thing which first-worlders like to throw money
at, and write articles about?

~~~
heckubadu
No, it doesn't mean that at all. The authors in the paper you quote write
about the possibility of iron sequestration due to arsenic and manganese
contamination in the water during the second half of the study. They call for
additional research.

~~~
teddyh
But the fish apparently does not work. So why is the fish still regularly
hailed in papers as well as being _still manufactured and sold_ (to first-
worlders, at $25 a piece)?

~~~
heckubadu
The $25 supports getting the fish to 3rd worlders at a low cost,
[http://www.luckyironfish.com](http://www.luckyironfish.com). Far as I can
tell the fish doesn't work if the water is contaminated with arsenic and/or
manganese, so more research is needed.

~~~
teddyh
As long as the fish doesn’t work (and further research is needed to find out
how to fix it), _why_ should people pay to have it shipped _anywhere_? I note
that it doesn’t say anywhere on the page you linked to about how the fish
doesn’t work in the long term – only page after page of endorsements and
accolades (and offers to sell the fish, of course).

~~~
zachwooddoughty
Short-term efficacy is not zero efficacy. If the fish works to alleviate
anemia for three months, it seems worthwhile to continue distributing the fish
and to rally support for further research.

Sure, this fish is probably getting too much hype for how effective it is, but
isn't it better than nothing?

~~~
teddyh
I think that dishonest hype is worse than no hype, yes.

------
brownbat
> Green leafy vegetables, such as spinach, are not as rich in iron [as red
> meat]

There's a long history of confusion about how much iron is in spinach, and
then even more confusion about the source and extent of that confusion.

For a recap, "The Spinach, Popeye, Iron, Decimal Error Myth is Finally
Busted,"
[https://www.bestthinking.com/articles/science/chemistry/bioc...](https://www.bestthinking.com/articles/science/chemistry/biochemistry/the-
spinach-popeye-iron-decimal-error-myth-is-finally-busted)

Or, shorter, Supermyths: Spinach Iron Decimal Point Error Myth Busted:
[http://super-myths.blogspot.com/2010/12/spinach-iron-
decimal...](http://super-myths.blogspot.com/2010/12/spinach-iron-decimal-
point-error-myth.html)

------
chubs
Could they get the same effect by giving villagers cast iron cookware?

~~~
ghostberry
I read this story a few months ago, it had a few more details then.

They tried giving them iron cookware, but they didn't like the weight. They
then tried putting a random piece of iron in with their cooking, but not many
kept up with doing it. That's where the idea to shape the iron like a lucky
fish came from, and it seems to be working.

------
shultays
Isn't it funny that they dubbed the non-english speakers with english with
very heavy accent?

~~~
judk
I thought that is usually a translator's voice.

------
netcan
This is awesome UX.

------
a8da6b0c91d
People in the industrialized world probably get way too much iron, to the
point it's implicated in disease. So personally I'll skip the iron fish.

~~~
pharke
It depends on your diet. People who eat a lot of red meat are going to be fine
though, as mentioned in the article, it is possible to be anemic from a B12 or
vitamin A deficiency as well which could result from a poor diet even if it is
high in red meat, the fish won't help with those unfortunately. If your diet
doesn't include red meat or has very little of it you could very well become
iron deficient.

Anyone who lives in an industrialized nation would derive more benefit from
eating a balanced diet if they can afford the time and money to do so.
However, if you have very little time and money you might wind up in the same
pot as the poor Cambodians. Poverty knows no borders after all.

~~~
dualogy
I sincerely doubt any diet rich in (reasonably fatty, reasonably
"unprocessed") meat would show a Vitamin A deficiency, unless too much of such
plant matter as hampers bioavailability and absorption is consumed
concurrently.

Of course, a diet sufficient in (decent) meat is precisely what the world's
poorest can't quite afford. But just to pick nits.

